# what's the difference?



## taylormade09 (Jan 17, 2007)

what's the difference between an open faced driver and a closed face driver? i've read this in some golf reviews and never really understood what they meant.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Chances are this is to do with how the face sits at address.

For example the 425 tp driver sits open at address. I am not 100% sure why this is the case, and why clubs are engineered this way. If anyone can shed some light on this it would be great!


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, let me try to explain.

Close faced drivers, which are introduced pretty recently, have the clubface closed. This is to help golfers who naturally slice; more so for beginners. For these golfers the slice may be due to open clubface at impact. Thus, using a close faced driver may help compensate this; resulting in a straight shot. However, if the golfer make a good swing, the close faced club will over compensate resulting in a hook. The degree of the hook depends on the degree of closed face.

The opposite applies for open faced.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

This is how it was explained to me....sorry for poor graphics

Target line <----- 0 | Club face Neutral Address

Target line <----- 0 / Club Face Open Faced

Target line <------ 0 \ Club Face Closed Faced

(circle 0 represents ball, bar behind it the club face)


----------



## MulliganStu (Jan 18, 2007)

Both have to do with helping get the clubface square at impact. Without getting technical about it, open-faced drivers are best for golfers who hook; closed face drivers are best for golfers who slice.


----------



## taylormade09 (Jan 17, 2007)

alright thanks for all the help. this helped me understand it all a lot better.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with a club being slightly open or closed, but if you buy a "slice-proof" club, you're only helping yourself groove a bad swing.​


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Face Angle
Face angle is found on woods, expressed in degrees, and is best explained by:

1. Imagining a line from the target to your clubhead; and,
2. Placing your clubhead on the target line so the centre of the shaft is perpendicular to the target line.

If the club face appears to be aiming to the right of the target, the face angle is said to be 'open'. If the club face appears to be aiming to the left of the target, the face angle is said to be 'closed'. A club face that is perpendicular to the target line is said to be 'square'.

Due to the contours of a clubhead many club heads are produced 1 degree open to give the club a 'square' appearance at address. Club heads with closed faces of 2 or more degrees are designed to help chronic slicers square the club face at impact.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have three Callaway drivers, all so called "Tour" or "Pro" models. Each one has a counterpart without the attached extra descriptive word. In each case, the model lacking that word has a 2 degree closed face. Two of mine are neutral and one is 2 degrees open. I wonder how many people buy a driver because of the cosmetics or name and don't realize what they are getting?If I hit a closed face driver, I'd hook it so much it would come around and hit me in the back of the head.


----------

